# If I found mites in cultures I bought online...



## Caden (Jan 9, 2010)

What should I do? I don't exactly remember how bad having a few mites in your cultures is, but I just bought a few producing cultures from a reputable sponsor and there are definately some mites in them. 

I was planning on using them to start my ff culturing again, it recently crashed after the room that I keep the flies in got way too dry... is it a no-go because of the mites?

Edit: Just want to make sure you know that there aren't that many mites in the cultures that I found them in, I could probably count around 10 on the walls.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Yea, that happens from time to time. Ugh. 

I've read that some folks dump flies into a cup with supplement dust and swirl them around, before making a new culture from them. The idea is that the dust will knock some of the mites off of the flies.

As long as the cultures are producing, maybe just isolate from other cultures and continue feeding. The frogs don't seem to mind mites.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

If you can see 10, there's probably 100's, maybe 1,000's more waiting to hatch in there. I wouldn't use the culture to start fresh cultures, you'll be fighting an uphill battle...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Mites are a fact of life when dealing with fruit fly cultures for the frogs. The main goal is to control them as even labs with good conditions suffer from outbreaks. 

If you keep in mind that the average lifespan of the mite is 30 days, and you use mite paper to prevent them from migrating from one culture to another (which allows them to get ahead of the 30 day curve) you can keep them well under control. Do not house your fruit fly cultures near crickets, roaches or mealworms as the culture conditions for those insects make them an excellent source for mites to invade the cultures (As do the dry stored media). 

If you take some simple precautions you should be able to make cultures and not have to worry about the mites. 

First off use mite paper or it's equivalent and change it out as needed. 
2) do not keep cultures past 30 days or if you do keep them past 30 days, move them away from the newer cultures 

If you are still having issues with the mites then you can add the following steps,

3) microwave the culture once it is made up and let cool before adding the flies 

4) dust the mites with a fine supplement powder and only start the new cultures from the flies on the top of the pile in the collection container. The dusting pushes the mites off the bodies of the flies and down into the dust at the bottom of the pile. This can be fed to the frogs. 

I was looking for the quote (and I suspect it is on frognet in the archives) but a wise frogger once said something to the effect that if you think your cultures don't have mites, then you haven't looked hard enough.... 

Even if you start with cultures purchased from a lab, in your house, sooner or later you will have mites. If you start managing them now, then all will be fine (until you forget and leave some cultures for too long or don't change out the mite paper).. 

Ed


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

I complete agree Ed -managing mites is an ongoing process and good culture hygiene is vital to minimizing outbreaks.

BUT, in my experience - if a freshly producing cultures is already showing a visible mite infestation, you've already lost the battle with that one and I wouldn't use it to start new cultures. Nothing wrong with keeping it separate and feeding from it until it's spent. But you're better off using a culture that doesn't have visible mites when you are making fresh cultures.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

JL-Exotics said:


> I complete agree Ed -managing mites is an ongoing process and good culture hygiene is vital to minimizing outbreaks.
> 
> BUT, in my experience - if a freshly producing cultures is already showing a visible mite infestation, you've already lost the battle with that one and I wouldn't use it to start new cultures. Nothing wrong with keeping it separate and feeding from it until it's spent. But you're better off using a culture that doesn't have visible mites when you are making fresh cultures.


Sorry I misunderstood your intent.. 

Ed


----------



## Caden (Jan 9, 2010)

Thank you for those who replied.

But yeah, the problem is whether or not I can use them to make new cultures, that was my intent in buying them.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Pssst OP, use them. Dust them up and knock the mites off. Then immediately put some of them into a new culture. I did this with some hydei and they continue to thrive. I'll try to post some pics tomorrow to show that they are mite free, or at least so few mites that I can't see them.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

i just brought mite off by zoo meds is it any good? Do I spray it in a culture without mites for prevention?


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

B-NICE said:


> i just brought mite off by zoo meds is it any good? Do I spray it in a culture without mites for prevention?


Mite spray is usually sprayed on paper towels and placed under the cultures...I remember the mite off being different though, something about electrostatically-charged colloids or something weird. I wouldn't spray it in the cultures at all.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

fieldnstream said:


> Mite spray is usually sprayed on paper towels and placed under the cultures...I remember the mite off being different though, something about electrostatically-charged colloids or something weird. I wouldn't spray it in the cultures at all.


And from I can tell it isn't of any use if you put it under the cultures. Order the mite paper from the sponsors or from a biological supply company. 

Ed


----------



## ghutch0203 (Jun 13, 2010)

From my experience the mite off spray does not work very well on paper towels. The mite paper is a good way to go. If you want to save a little and make your own mite paper you can use Benzyl Benzoate mixed with rubbing alcohol in a 20% solution. Spray it on paper towel and let dry. You can then set your cultures on this just like mite paper. Here is where I get my supplies from. Medical and Lab Supplies | Research Laboratory Supply Inc.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Ed said:


> And from I can tell it isn't of any use if you put it under the cultures. Order the mite paper from the sponsors or from a biological supply company.
> 
> Ed


I'm starting to think the same thing. I was using the spray and changing paper towels once a week and I didn't notice any decrease in mites. I have since switched to mite paper (got mine from carolina as well, unfortunately it doesn't have the lovely floral print) and so far it seems to be keeping the mites in place. I still have mites in my cultures, but new cultures aren't getting overrun like they were. I think I'm going to be sticking with the mite paper.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It should be noted that while benzyl benzoate is commonly used in this hobby as a miticidal agent, it has been shown to not be that effective to a wide variety of mites (for example dust and mold mites) some of which (example mold mites) can potentially infect fly cultures. 

For the comments on mold mites see http://www.sumitomo-chem.co.jp/english/rd/report/theses/docs/20070200_r5t.pdf 

Ed


----------



## ghutch0203 (Jun 13, 2010)

While Benzyl benzoate may not be 100% effective on all mites, it does work keeping them in check. It cant prevent them but will help slow them way down.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

ghutch0203 said:


> While Benzyl benzoate may not be 100% effective on all mites, it does work keeping them in check. It cant prevent them but will help slow them way down.


Whereas mite paper has different miticide with a very wide activity.. 

Ed


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

We also bought cultures with mites,we dusted the flies before making new cultures and seived them,in an effort to knock the mites off with the dust(the dust I'm referring to is a vitamin suppliment called nutribal). It failed with our mels but worked with our Hydie,we are still culturing from that initial contaminated culture maybe 18 months on. So i guess its worth a try,i'll add it IS worth a try if only for the hilarity of actually doing this. So i'm of the view give it a try,it might work (and have some fun),then rely on the excellant advice above on keeping the little blighters in check
regards
Stu


----------

